# Who owns this beast?! :beer:



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

someone with style.... but DAMN on those short shorts in the backgroundopcorn::laugh:


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan Pietrovito.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

thirtysixspokes said:


> Dan Pietrovito.


 thanks is that his sn?


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

No thats his porn name :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

MK4Jetta said:


> someone with style.... but DAMN on those short shorts in the backgroundopcorn::laugh:


 good eyes!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

awesome car. if this is the same car rolling around h20 --- everytime i saw the car the guy was playing with his air


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

the one and only big dan! 

pietrovito187 on here i believe.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

fasttt600 said:


> good eyes!


 :laugh:


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

i'll tell you what, i love the car in pics, but in person the valences dont match, the rear looked wood glued on, and the black front treament was all janky.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

janky :laugh:


----------



## krazy eyez killa (Apr 3, 2010)

meh. front look like grandma spray bombed it. and the kid acted like a doosh. we get it, you are on air. woopty doo.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

rims look rather small on a car that large.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

big dan 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5040667-seen-a-few-but-show-me-your-pics-of-my-variant


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

nap83 said:


> awesome car. if this is the same car rolling around h20 --- everytime i saw the car the guy was playing with his air


 I rode with Big D from NH to Broke.Down and he was hitting switches alot... Even when doing 80.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

nap83 said:


> awesome car. if this is the same car rolling around h20 --- everytime i saw the car the guy was playing with his air


 haha its there so why not right :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Teebo said:


> haha its there so why not right :thumbup:


 exactly


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

hey hey. it's not like i don't do it myself.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol at his porn name, Dans a good guy and he did his car quite right. those wheels are also 18" I think the Polish takes away from the size =P 


And whats wrong with playing with your switches, I do all the time


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comments good bad whatever... I love haters so bring it I build the car for me not you! 
In the picture shown the rear lip is held on with nails at H2oi this year I had a different rear lip and yes I used liquid nails since it fell off on night driving the strip.. 
Not wood glue! 
Nothing wrong with hitting switches um less your janky brah


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

pietrovito157 said:


> Thanks for the comments good bad whatever... I love haters so bring it I build the car for me not you!
> In the picture shown the rear lip is held on with nails at H2oi this year I had a different rear lip and yes I used liquid nails since it fell off on night driving the strip..
> Not wood glue!
> Nothing wrong with hitting switches um less your janky brah


 wood glue is ok to use....but gorilla glue is better :laugh:


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yo I tried gorilla glue an epoxy only liquid nails worked in OC I've got this stuff from vw that works but didn't have it with me.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

you janky bro?


----------

